# Duodenectomy Code ??



## SHARON1221 (Aug 8, 2014)

What is the CPT code that is best used for an Open Partial Duodenectomy?? Pancreatectomy was not performed
Thanks


----------



## cynthiabrown (Aug 20, 2014)

look at 44120


----------

